
Is there a list of failed startups somewhere? - anovitch
This question came about because I just moved to the Bay Area and am looking for cheap office furniture. I know that when startups fail, they often just abandon their furniture or sell it for dirt cheap.<p>However, I don&#x27;t know how to find recently failed startups. I feel like this sort of list would be valuable for tons of reasons even beyond just looting for furniture. Any ideas?
======
adelHBN
Some of the top law firms could provide such a list, such as Wilson Sonsini in
Palo Alto, CA. Such a list could help inform future inventions, innovations
and growth as well as founding team's corporate, fundraising and partnership
strategies. Also, I would love to learn how companies that failed determined
product/market fit. But getting such a list requires some coaxing. What's in
it for the law firm? For the failed companies team members. Maybe we can
create a channel/site called "lessons learned", and give these people a stage
to share their experiences. Now that may be an incentive.

------
JohnFen
I think such a list would be far too lengthy to be useful.

But I do have a recommendation about the furniture from them -- typically, all
of that stuff gets sold off to a liquidator that then resells it (often
through an auction). You might have good luck contacting the liquidators in
the area.

